# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  استاد برای آموزش BI

## parisan25

باسلام من ایران نیستم و تو کشوری که من زندگی میکنم خیلی به SQL AND BI DEVELOPER نیاز دارند

اگه کسی در این زمینه حرفه ای هست و میتونه به من اینترنتی یاد بده بهم خبر بده که راجع به جزئیات صحبت کنیم.ممنون

----------


## sarahjoon

به اين سايت يه سر بزن فكر مي كنم خيلي حرفه اي ياد بدن بهتون 
http://nikamooz.com

----------


## mohsen.net

سلام من 2 سال BI کار کردم و تدریس هم داشته ام 
خواستی بهم mail  بزن

----------

